# Anyone else disapointed with Tt?



## MN12BIRD (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey guys.  I've built many computers in my time.  For the most part I've stuck with Antec over the years but I've used a few NZXT and CM cases as well.  

My last case was an Antec Three Hundred an I have to say I loved that case.  It was as solid as a tank on the inside.  I loved the simple design (thumb screws for drive bays rather than quick releases or HD cages like the 900) and the fact it was filtered in the front and could mount the PSU either way was nice.  I was happy with it and thought it was one of the best for the price.  

Anyway I had never used a Thermaltake case before but always assumed they would be good cases.  

Well now I got a Tt V9 and I must say its disappointing in nearly every aspect.  The rear I/O ports are flexible, I hate the stamped PCI plates and I/O shield.  The bottom of the case is flexible too.  Just doesn't feel nearly as solid as the Antec or even NZXT cases I've paid LESS for!!!  Okay thats not so bad right?  Well then I open the thing up.  The expansion cards are held in with a plastic quick release mechanizim witch would be fine if it worked.  I wouldn't hold my single slot video card in tightly so I took it out and screwed it in.  Hard drive bays are the same story.  The plastic quick release only holds in one side of the HD leaving the other side loose.  They give you the option to use screws witch begs the question why have quick release in the first place?  

So far none of this kills the case.  Until I mount the PSU.  It only lets you mount the PSU fan down.  Fine.  Fan down it is.  My PSU has a 140mm fan and the filtered hole in the bottom is about half the size of a 120mm fan.  2/3rds of the PSU fan are blocked.  Thats bad enough then add the fact the feet on the bottom of the case are only about 4mm tall.  The PSU fan is nearly completely obstructed.  I can feel no pressure coming out of the back.  

FAIL!  

I've seen better build quality in several NZXT cases that cost less and the Antec Three Hundred rapes this thing all over at nearly half the price.  In fact most Cooler Master cases in the same price range are also built better.  

Thermaltake doesn't win any awards tonight.  

Anyone else had experience with a Tt case lately?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2009)

Only good cases I've used were Cooler Master and Rosewill. Antec and Raidmax I've had terrible cases from them. I personally loathed my Antec 300. Would never buy one again.


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2009)

This Thermaltake case almost puts my Lian Li to shame. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/Luxa2_LM300_Touch_Pro/

It really doesn't get much better.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jun 12, 2009)

^Oh that does look nice.  But I was looking for a mid tower in the $100 USD range at the time.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 12, 2009)

MN12BIRD said:


> Hey guys.  I've built many computers in my time.  For the most part I've stuck with Antec over the years but I've used a few NZXT and CM cases as well.
> 
> My last case was an Antec Three Hundred an I have to say I loved that case.  It was as solid as a tank on the inside.  I loved the simple design (thumb screws for drive bays rather than quick releases or HD cages like the 900) and the fact it was filtered in the front and could mount the PSU either way was nice.  I was happy with it and thought it was one of the best for the price.
> 
> ...



the Antec 900 and Thermaltake V9 are 0.8mm SECC how is one sturdier than the other? the Thermaltake tooless expansion slot retention clips look pretty bad pretty much any tooless expansion slot retention clips are, Cooler Master ones are a little better because you can use a screw then if you want re-mount the clip so it covers the screw I guess you could split the difference and use thumb screws. the hole on the bottom for the power supply intake actually looks pretty big compared to most, the filter on the power supply hole looks really thick, thicker than my air conditioner filter you could always remove it and install a new one on the underside. most of these issues have been fixed in newer Thermaltake cases. should of purchased the Element S was $79 or 89 AR 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jun 12, 2009)

I have used many different brands through the years and seen a lot of bad points in all of them.Anymore though i just grab a coolermaster case for most builds i do for people.I think they offer the best bang for the buck.
 The silverstone and LL cases are the nicest and best built from what i have used,though they should be or the $.
 Most of the TT cases i either don't like the looks of at all,or they have some major down point that keep's me from using them.Except for the only one i own(which i will never get rid of).And thats the Armour jr.,I have enjoyed the ease of working with this case from days of socket A till my AM2+ thats in it now. Very tough,I had a slight mishap while packing it to the car one day and slipped on the ice and landed right on top of the thing.Not even a scratch on it(but the heavy cooler on the cpu snapped the board)I'll have to add the fact that i'm pushing 220lbs.
 I'm not sure why they quit making the jr. but in my opinion it was one of the best cases they ever made.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jun 12, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> the Antec 900 and Thermaltake V9 are 0.8mm SECC how is one sturdier than the other?



Its more in the way the rear section of the case is stamped out or bent over.  The Tt has stamped PCI covers so once you pop one out your stuck with a hole there unless you can find a spare cover to screw in.  The rear I/O plate was also stamped into place.  Witch is pointless to begin with because next to no one is going to be using the factory I/O plate holes.  I had to twist the stock plate to get it to snap out and in doing so the sides of the actual case pulled in and I had to bend them back out to fit the motherboards plate into the hole.   Just that whole area of the case I didn't like.  The Antec 300 had actual PCI plates screwed in and a removable I/O plate popped in (not stamped)

Also the side panels are more flexible compared to the 300's witch were like rock solid. 

That I can get over but the PSU is killing me.  I literally feel no airflow coming out of the back of my PSU and that is scaring me.  I'm obviously going to have to mod something to fix that before my PSU overheats and dies!


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> This Thermaltake case almost puts my Lian Li to shame. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/Luxa2_LM300_Touch_Pro/
> 
> It really doesn't get much better.



BLASPHEMY 

Lian-li, coolermaster and silverstone...

Ive never had rosewill but every other product of theirs that i own is awesome.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah Lian-Li has always been great I remember when the PC-60 (was it?) came out years ago it was like the first popular aluminum case.  But man they ain't cheap! 

I've checked out Rosewill cases before too and they look good but no one around here carries them so they end up costing a fair bit more to get shipped over the boarder.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2009)

over what boarder?

Rosewill is Neweggs brand if you are in Canada, look at newegg.ca


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh I had no idea Rosewill was Neweggs brand!  

I'll have to check them out now that I know that.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 12, 2009)

MN12BIRD said:


> Its more in the way the rear section of the case is stamped out or bent over.  The Tt has stamped PCI covers so once you pop one out your stuck with a hole there unless you can find a spare cover to screw in.  The rear I/O plate was also stamped into place.  Witch is pointless to begin with because next to no one is going to be using the factory I/O plate holes.  I had to twist the stock plate to get it to snap out and in doing so the sides of the actual case pulled in and I had to bend them back out to fit the motherboards plate into the hole.   Just that whole area of the case I didn't like.  The Antec 300 had actual PCI plates screwed in and a removable I/O plate popped in (not stamped)
> 
> Also the side panels are more flexible compared to the 300's witch were like rock solid.
> 
> That I can get over but the PSU is killing me.  I literally feel no airflow coming out of the back of my PSU and that is scaring me.  I'm obviously going to have to mod something to fix that before my PSU overheats and dies!



I think people are way too concerned with looks these days I didn't buy the HAF 932 because it looked good it's actually probably the ugliest case I have ever owned but I bought it because of the features. I always remove all my PCI covers. your Power Supply will trigger long before that happens


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jun 12, 2009)

But I'm not talking about looks.  I'm talking about the way it feels.  Too me the build quality is just as important as the looks.  Perhaps I'm kinda picky that way.  But looks are still important too!  I mean I wouldn't buy a butt ugly alien looking case if it was cheap and built well.  I just couldn't do it.  It has to look decent!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 12, 2009)

Lancool K7B Limited Edition (Lian Li owns Lancool) $85 USD probably $20 USD shipping. aluminum exterior, SECC interior, tooless 5.25", cable management, removable motherboard tray, removable hard drive rack which can also be rotated and is well ventilated, sturdy power supply bracket, ventilated expansion slot covers, pci ventilated grill, dust filters, aluminum wire guard, firewire port, rubber grommets, punch out holes for liquid cooling tubes, cable clips, stick on cable clips, cable ties. I think you should of bought this instead lol


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jun 12, 2009)

Actually that looks great.  My kinda case I like em straight edge and square as they come.  I didn't think Lian Li's came down to this price point.  I really don't care that the PSU isn't bottom mounted either.  

Thanks for the tip!  Also going to have to keep that one in mind.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 12, 2009)

maybe if you put the case back in the box and throw it down your steps you can still get the K7B. I don't know if I would put a high end gaming rig in it but anything else definitely. I like the new Lancool cases too but they are probably going to be a $150-175 anyways sorry to hear about your Thermaltake woes.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jun 12, 2009)

Its not that bad and I got the case for a fair trade.  I didn't actually pay retail for it.  The cheap plastic clips that hold the expansion cards come out and I used screws.  Mainly just the PSU airflow is the big problem now.  Once I fix that it won't be bad.  I'm thinking taller feet might just help that problem.  

The Lancool cases look great I'm never looking for high end gaming cases anyway as I'm not a hardcore modern PC gamer and would NEVER use a SLi/CF setup let along a single ultra card.  I like the older Lancool case better too.  Like I said I like em simple, straight and squared off as much as possible.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 12, 2009)

MN12BIRD said:


> Its not that bad and I got the case for a fair trade.  I didn't actually pay retail for it.  The cheap plastic clips that hold the expansion cards come out and I used screws.  Mainly just the PSU airflow is the big problem now.  Once I fix that it won't be bad.  I'm thinking taller feet might just help that problem.
> 
> The Lancool cases look great I'm never looking for high end gaming cases anyway as I'm not a hardcore modern PC gamer and would NEVER use a SLi/CF setup let along a single ultra card.  I like the older Lancool case better too.  Like I said I like em simple, straight and squared off as much as possible.



ive use those lancools in builds before... theyre great~!  they are lianli, but quieter.  They are a fair bit bigger than they look though.  Very wide.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 12, 2009)

First case I bought was a TT WingRS101. Its not _that_ bad, however there are better cases in that price range. Especially the side window feels weak. I won't buy any TT case until they get rid of their overuse of plastic.


----------



## _jM (Jun 12, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I won't buy any TT case until they get rid of their overuse of plastic.


Exactly ... they use WAY too much plastic on their cases...

I personally do not like Tt case's.. but I do like the HTPC cases they make. Also they have pretty good cooling solutions too.. witch is the best part about them IMO. As far as cases go... they haven't made a mid/full-tower that I have seen in a while that I would buy. There was one case they made a few years back that I did like though.... the Tsunami.. I didn't like it untill I saw one in person. Nice little mid tower.. but it has to be the all aluminum one.. the steel version is fugly to me..


----------



## MRCL (Jun 12, 2009)

_jM said:


> Exactly ... they use WAY too much plastic on their cases...
> 
> I personally do not like Tt case's.. but I do like the HTPC cases they make. Also they have pretty good cooling solutions too.. witch is the best part about them IMO. As far as cases go... they haven't made a mid/full-tower that I have seen in a while that I would buy. There was one case they made a few years back that I did like though.... the Tsunami.. I didn't like it untill I saw one in person. Nice little mid tower.. but it has to be the all aluminum one.. the steel version is fugly to me..



SwordM isn't too bad either. Too bad its only available with included water cooling here which pushes the price to insane heights.


----------



## miloshs (Jun 12, 2009)

Overall TT is one ruined company...  how about their coolers?! What the hell is up with that...
Anyone remmember the days when they had the best coolers on the market?! 

As far as cases go CM/Silverstone/Lian-Li pwns TT...  Can't wait for some Thermalright cases


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 12, 2009)

The cases I've had best luck with were from Lian Li, Raidmax, and Antec.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 12, 2009)

miloshs said:


> Overall TT is one ruined company...  how about their coolers?! What the hell is up with that...
> Anyone remmember the days when they had the best coolers on the market?!
> 
> As far as cases go CM/Silverstone/Lian-Li pwns TT...  Can't wait for some Thermalright cases



or CORSAIR cases haha!  theyre coming out with a midtower along with the obsidian.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> This Thermaltake case almost puts my Lian Li to shame. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/Luxa2_LM300_Touch_Pro/
> 
> It really doesn't get much better.



For 700 bucks it better cook my breakfast, light my cigarettes, and mow my lawn!


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 12, 2009)

Just my opinion, but Tt is just plain hit or miss.  I've seen some Tt products that have some great qualities, but for some reason they always seem to screw up some aspect of it, and the weakest link metaphore kicks in.


----------



## Icejon (Jun 23, 2009)

Between Antec, TT and Cooler Master I like Cooler Master first.  Antec chassis are strong in construction but very old fashioned.  I've found that if I build in something like a CM 690 compared to an Antec 900, I can cut 30 minutes off my build time since I don't have to worry about making everything fit.  

Where Thermaltake fails is in build quality since they always copy Antec or Cooler Master.  When you buy a Thermaltake, you get a lower price than Cooler Master or Antec, similar styling but they make you pay the difference in build quality with cheap plastic and weak steel.  This is why Antec is good enough for most people but Cooler Master is the only case manufacturer only making "new" cases in 2009.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Jun 23, 2009)

I think they have the consumer in mind with there ideas but the quality of there product is not as good as the other two. TT makes them affordable for us but they do not stack up against Cooler Master. I don't even consider Antec any longer when I build.


----------



## CAPITAL LETTERS (Jun 23, 2009)

i have had so many troubles with Tt.

first, my pump failed and Tt screwed up my warranty and lost my pump so i had to but a new one. bought swiftek instead lol

second i had a Tt blueorb Fx CPU cooler. the fan did not even spin fast enough to let the LED's display what it should.

third i have gone though MANY MANY Tt fans. the bearings just dont want to stay in one piece.

Fourth, two of my friends have both bought Tt cases. one of my friends regretted it strait away, the other went on to buy another tt case @ $700, but hes a douche anyway so we don't tell him that its a bad brand lol


so in general, Tt Fail epically, would not recommend it to anyone


----------



## dominator2 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have given up on thermaltake cases. They are flimsy. ThermalTake touts it's element G case as a "Gamer Pro" case. They seriously need to talk to some real gamers. All they have is alot of bling with it's changable color lights.Their lastest Element G case is 2 lbs lighter than their Element S case which was very flimsy. No Toolless offerings. I just bought a Cooler Master case after having an Antec 900 for the last couple of years. I like the Antec . It's easy to work in, has great cooling and looks. Im looking forward to modding the 922 HAF as well. Cooler Master is kicking butt in the shear number of cases they are selling.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 23, 2009)

However, TT cases are great for the very beginner. 

- Cheap
- Gives you an idea how to build a PC and mount the hardware
- And it puts you in the direction of better cases for your next build because you will soon be annoyed by TT. Thats what happened to me. I jumped from the TT Soprano that annoyed me more and more straight to Lian Li.


----------

